# Recommend a ghetto/poverty/council estate film



## Herbsman. (Aug 28, 2006)

I bet you were going to say La Haine. I'm only interested in UK films at the moment, so, any recommendations? Something really dark and disturbing and perhaps quite violent, that will leave me with grit in my teeth and a tear in my eye.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

Pigeon Street was ruff


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

I seem to have killed your thread with that post  sorry....

Could try some Ken Loach films - Sweet Sixteen and My Name is Joe are good.
Set in Scotland and pretty dark - not sure about the ghetto side of things but they're set pretty much in the underbelly of Edinburgh I think it is and are both really moving films.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 28, 2006)

Meantime


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2006)

trainspotting


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

Or Nil By Mouth is London based and disturbing as fuck - Gary Oldman directed that.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2006)

Try and get hold of 'Tina Goes Shopping' or 'Tina Takes A Break'. Very grim, very funny, set in Halton Moor, Leeds.


----------



## potential (Aug 28, 2006)

*goodbye charie bright* is filmed and based on the aylesbury estate walworth..?


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2006)

All or Nothing - mike leigh 

cant remember if this totally fits what you want


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2006)

potential said:
			
		

> *goodbye charie bright* is filmed and based on the aylesbury estate walworth..?




there was one about the tulse hill estate too - cant remember what it was called - think it was crap immic


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 28, 2006)

Kidulthood or Bulletboy for some yoof stuff.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Shopping* was  

but now just


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 28, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Kidulthood or Bulletboy for some yoof stuff.


I thought I said in my original post "Kidulthood and Bullet Boy are out of the question" but then I realised I typed it and then deleted it for some reason... 


Anyway, NO! And unfortunately I own them two films


----------



## laptop (Aug 28, 2006)

Cathy come home?

(Disturbing relative to 1966 - huge outcry over it - one just didn't show _those things_ on TV.)


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

I've still never seen that.   Wouldn't mind seeing Boys from the Black Stuff again as well.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 28, 2006)

Wasn't there one set in Bradford called Rita, Sue and Bob, or something vaguely like that?


----------



## laptop (Aug 28, 2006)

Rita, Sue and Bob too?


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

That's fantastic that film    It's one of my late night staples that I stumble across on telly all the time -  weirdly my other one is Naked Lunch.  That film is _always_ on TV


----------



## oryx (Aug 28, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> That's fantastic that film



Seconded. It's absolutely hilarious.

Dead Man's Shoes is very dark, disturbing etc. & also very good indeed.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh god - that film was so so so sad


----------



## longdog (Aug 28, 2006)

Beautiful Thing.


----------



## soonplus (Aug 28, 2006)

mike leigh as others have recommended..'naked' perhaps i may add...
also...the plague which i saw mike leigh recommend somewhere is probably spot on from what i've heard of it

i must admit th topic title and the post made me cringe slightly... but ho hum


----------



## soonplus (Aug 28, 2006)

i've just seen that leo leigh, mike leigh's son is the cinematographer, but i trust mike's critical faculties are not completed impaired in his recommendation....


----------



## snouty warthog (Aug 28, 2006)

er, 'scum'... 

and 'made in britain', about an NF skinhead who _doesn't_ fall in love with an asian laundrette owner... nice soundtrack by the exploited as well... well, it's just the one song, but it's top...

wiki entry


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 28, 2006)

snouty warthog said:
			
		

> er, 'scum'...
> 
> and 'made in britain', about an NF skinhead who _doesn't_ fall in love with an asian laundrette owner... nice soundtrack by the exploited as well... well, it's just the one song, but it's top...
> 
> wiki entry


Whoops... I didn't mention that I've got both of these films too


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 28, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> Beautiful Thing.




One of my faves!!


----------



## snouty warthog (Aug 28, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Whoops... I didn't mention that I've got both of these films too




if you ever decide to venture outside uk stuff, 'city of God' and 'lilya 4 ever' are excellent. the latter is the bleakest film I have ever seen, including 'a short film about killing'...

if I can think of any other good uk ones that ain't been mentioned, I'll post them...


----------



## boohoo (Aug 28, 2006)

orme said:
			
		

> i've just seen that leo leigh, mike leigh's son is the cinematographer, but i trust mike's critical faculties are not completed impaired in his recommendation....



mmmm - didn't know, that explains a lot. I've seen the Plague -  is very good!!! well, I liked it!! and the fact it was done on a low budget. Met quite a few of the people involved by turning up to a film shorts event. The Plague is downloadable but is coming to the cinema in Autumn.


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 28, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 29, 2006)

The one set in Wales:  Twin Town

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120394/

I saw it years ago, I vaguely recall it was quite good.


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Meantime




defo.


----------



## loud 1 (Aug 29, 2006)

once upon a time in the midlands.


----------



## Apathy (Aug 29, 2006)

raining stones

and that recent one with asher d, think it was called gun boy


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember seeing a film at the Midland Arts Centre. It was set in Wales, and it was about racism and poverty. These kids kick an Asian man to death at the end  Can't for the life of me remember what it's called though


----------

